# German Degree Attestation / Verification for UAE Golden Visa



## Daiyan100 (5 mo ago)

Hi,
I am trying to attest my german software engineering degree to apply for Dubai Golden Visa and seems like I have to go through different steps, starting from University, Bundeslan, BVA and then German UAE embassy. I already started correspondence with University and will get it within a week. 
Does anyone know if we need an appointment from Bundesland Ministry, in my case, Hannover or I can just walk in for attestation as I am planning to visit Germany otherwise it will be too long process.
Appreciate your help!


----------

